# The engine grows taller!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Had a few hours to work on the car last night. Did some fuel system fabrication. And piled some carbs onto the blower.....


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

One word....Oh My God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Rick!:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

First class, Eric!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Damn, that's going to suck all the planet's air in haha. looks like it sits perfect. You going to test fit the entire front?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WOW That's some serious $hit Eric..... NICE!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas....Mike, yes we are gonna test fit just about everything before final bodywork/paint...there is a fair amount of fabbing, and alterations being done. I am trying to "get it right the first time"....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

would have replied earlier but had to wait for the drool to dry off my keyboard...Better put a bird screen on the scoop


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

And a red light for low flying planes..
Looks like the one I was working on yesterday. Went to the strip with my buddies and crewed the car, good times!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, that is a little more race oriented than my street cruiser! SWEET RACE CAR!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Promod?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not quite sure of the terminology.....its a resto-custom-frankenstein-o-cruiser.:lol::cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It's an Outlaw Pro mod 10.5 car, or Pro Extreme 10.5, depends on who's running the event, small tire car. For the ADRL events-outlaw "street" they have to have headlights, taillights, mufflers and a horn, like it's actually a street car, lol.. They are leaving for Houston in the morning, and I'm going to work work, sucks.. Maybe next time. Oh, 3500 HP and 55 PSI of boost on a screw blower-illegal in Pro Stock, runs alcohol. Trying for high 3's in the 1/8th at 200 MPH.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

My brother-in-law's best friend wrenches on one from time to time. They are cool but what a crazy scary ride. It is a monza pro mod they race it at St. louis (gateway) a lot 1/4mile.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, takes some big nuggets to drive those cars, I don't want to try it. The owner put it into the wall during a burnout and never drove it again, he hired a driver. Here's a pic from the same day of a 4.70 class car. Car rolled down the track, driver got out but didn't turn the power off and it burnt to the ground right on the track. They all know the risk of the game. This was a corvette. And the after pic on a roll back, sorry it's to close but my phone was on zoom.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh, i thought you meant my car!!!!!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Your's is a sweet ride Eric. Sorry for the corn-fuze'n


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem!:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Does knee high by the fourth of july mean anything, figured I'd fill the void while your engine grows.. Sorry for the thread jack, but hey..
Lets see some more pics..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, Here are a few more....had to cut the tranny HUMP out.....anyone know "how level the engine/trans should sit (fore-aft)?????:willy: Notice the cut out tranny tunnel...also the Vintage air "dummy box"....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Seams like a ton of room between the engine and firewall, will the rad and fans fit?
What tranny are you running that you had to raise it so much, or is that part of the new frame deal?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It does look like a lot of room but,down lower on the driver side the block is 1" from the fire wall...I was considering moving the engine back another inch.....I do think the engine sits higer than "normal" due to having the oil pan clear the rack....the engine lays back at about a 5* angle.....the tranny is a 4L80e


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pics....... the camera is levelin the 2nd pic, the rear carb sits about 1/2 inch lower than the front one......seems like no big deal to me....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Pics dont lie, and those motor mounts are not moving, lol..
My buddy has a 6-71 on a BBC, and mounted the carbs sideways. He was saying that someone said the carbs don't work sideways, but his do. I don't know what the issue was, maybe fuel sloshing away from the jets under hard acceleration. I guess if you have a big enough pump that shouldn't be an issue, but could be. He runs 11.15 1/4s, so his is good.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking really good Eric! :cool

jetstang - Carb orientation on the blower/manifold has to do with the type of float in your carb bowls, center hung or side hung. I also don't think you could run those big carbs end to end on a standard 4X2 blower top. 

What kind of air cleaner are you going to run? hopefully not one of those dreadful Mr. Gastly imitation bird catcher thingies.

What kind of fuel pump? If you have'nt decided on pump type yet you might want to consider a belt drive. They are much quieter, don't overheat, don't sap your electrical system, easier to plumb (built in regulator and bypass) and have a very high cool factor .

The mechanical piston pumps are very good too, I have a friend with a blown big block Old's running one of those and he loves it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric, that thing looks awesome man!!
I bet you can't wait to drive it!! :willy:



(I know I can't!  )


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK.....these are QFT 750cfm blower carbs, made to side mount. I got a Aeromotive electric fuel pump with a very cool BDS fuel log/regulator. I dont hace anymore room on the crank snout for a mandrel or I would love to run a vacuum pump to keep the crank case clean. WOULD SOMEONEWITH AN ANGLE FINDER OR PROTRACTOR PLEASE MEASURE THE AMOUNT OF TILT TOWARDS THE FIREWALL THE PONTIAC ENGINE HAS??????:willy: Thanks, Eric P.S. 2 round K&N airfilters inside a BDS scoop not a fake bird catcher!! Like the one in ALKY's Avatar


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, I moved the engine back an inch more. Dizzy is 1 1/2" from the fire wall (plenty of room). I have 4" between the lower blower pulley and the radiator, and about 5 1/2" at the top cog.......gonna have to be enuff!......must drink vodka.....my brain is getting too hot!:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

They didn't supply motor mounts with the chassis, you have to build them, or tell them the specs when you decide? Farther the engine is back the better the weight distribution and clearance up front, but won't help header clearance at all.. Vodka is good, lol.. Did they provide a crossmember for the trans?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes they supplied the motor mounts with the chassis. When I moved the engine back, I was able to sit an inch lower. This seemed to help. The problem is the big,long,fat 4L80e tranny....I think i got it beat now though....In the pics you can see a real nice X-member with adjustability, back and forth and up and down...motor mounts too. Problem is, I,m just not sure where to set everything......Talk to you guys tomorrow, got some Grey Goose to kill!arty: Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Did some adjusting, engine now sits at a 3* back slopewith the chassis level. I think when the car is on all 4 wheels the front will sit down a little lower and everything will be just fine.......too much over thinking...I think.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

True, with a rake, everything should be straight. I was thinking angled carb adapters to ensure the bowls stay full. Congrats on getting it set back farther. Do they make center dump shorties like the Chevy's, I know you want full lenghths, but just a thought.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*and taller.....*

A couple pics for Alky....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

NICE arty:.

Are you going to cover that beast with a hood? My wife likes the hood, I don't.

I prefer tequila......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep, gonna use a hood donated by a LeMans....like the look. It will be Tequila weather here in another month!!!!!:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

how can you not like half a motor sticking out of a hole in the hood..... looking good Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> A couple pics for Alky....


_*LOVE*_ the behind the wheel view!! :cheers





Did I mention I was available for adoption?!? ):lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas......Rukee, I am childless and you would be a tax write off......but you would have to promise NOT to climb out the window and take my GTO out joy riding at night!:rofl:arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jetstang said:


> True, with a rake, everything should be straight. I was thinking angled carb adapters to ensure the bowls stay full. Congrats on getting it set back farther. Do they make center dump shorties like the Chevy's, I know you want full lenghths, but just a thought.


Jet, the whole problem is: too much custom stuff interacting with some stock stuff....therefore the headers MUST be fabricated.....such is the nature of the hobby.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:confused What's left thats stock? :lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm.....2 front fenders, the doors..and a couple other things....:rofl:


----------

